# Is this a fruit fly larva?



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

What do you folks think? Is this a fruitfly larva? 

Also, if you watch closely, an imitator is snatching up all kinds of goodies before he eats the larva. It was lucky he decided to fly over there and just start chowing down.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like a FF larva, or other small fly larvae


----------

